# Live Edge Table



## a1Jim

Great job Carl this turned out very well. I'm entirely enviousness of folks who can just tool over to Charles shop when the want to. Beautiful table 
I'm a little confused what this is a review of ? Did you attend Charles finishing class also?


----------



## whitebeast88

very nice beautiful table.i wouldn't be able to do anything being afraid i'd do my normal and mess something up.
thanks for sharing….


----------



## oldworld124

Nice table Justin. Yeah, Charles has a nice shop.

CP Johnson has some great curly wood. I would highly recommend him to anyone in the area.


----------



## jakeobean

Great job Carl….The table looks great…..(jim p. aka jakeobean)....Unfortunately I had to leave before you had completed the table…...glad to see the photographs finished…


----------



## Justin57

sorry jim. i posted a reply on the thread and then went to post this project. Apparently I clicked on a wrong button.

Is there an Admin out there that can help me either move this or delete it?


----------



## CharlesNeil

This table when the top and aprons darken (cherry) will take on a whole new complection, but it was quite beautiful as is , a photo just doesnt do it justice .

Nice job !!!!


----------



## StumpyNubs

Hey Charles, how about you get yourself an avatar photo. That generic image looks "unfinished".


----------



## ScottKaye

I've been trying to get ahold of CP from CP Johnson for several weeks now to inquire on his wood selection. I just about had given him up for being out of business because I could never get a return phone call from him. I guess I'll just go down to his shop in person. The really sad part is I only live 15min from his location! Good to know he's still around


----------



## Justin57

Scott, Just an fyi…. his hours are Thurs. - Sat. : 8:30am - 4:30pm , Mon. - Wed. by appointment


----------



## WoodyMark

I agree with a1Jim…Someone that lives close enough to "buzz on over" to Charles' shop is one lucky dog in my book. I can't even buzz down to a lumber yard where I live…they don't exist.

I like how you say that Charles was playing around and made this…lol…the Charles Neil Swamp Art Table is absolutely amazing. You nailed it though, he ended up with a museum quality piece 'just playing around'.

You have yourself a great looking natural edge piece as well, and I think you did excellent! Do you plan on doing more projects with the natural edge look? If so, take some more pictures/videos of the carving process so everyone gets an idea of how much time is involved.


----------



## helluvawreck

Nice work. It really looks good.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------

